# d2g no longer rooted, need to remove bootstrap to trade in defective



## yourmom (Sep 4, 2011)

d2g was rooted and very slightly modified(boot animations, backgrounds etc) accidntaly accepted latest ota upate, lost root, but am still bootstrapped. now the apparantly common touchscreen failures are setting in and i need to get rid of the rooty stuff in order to send the phone in for replacement. ive googled debootstrapping to the best of my ability with no luck, and find myself posting this as I can find no apropriate info here. any help would be greatly apreciated!


----------



## sjwoodard (Sep 20, 2011)

yourmom said:


> d2g was rooted and very slightly modified(boot animations, backgrounds etc) accidntaly accepted latest ota upate, lost root, but am still bootstrapped. now the apparantly common touchscreen failures are setting in and i need to get rid of the rooty stuff in order to send the phone in for replacement. ive googled debootstrapping to the best of my ability with no luck, and find myself posting this as I can find no apropriate info here. any help would be greatly apreciated!


You can try a factory reset (Settings > Privacy), but I've never done that before. I think it just wipes data/cache so I'm not actually sure it'll do what your looking for.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

yourmom said:


> d2g was rooted and very slightly modified(boot animations, backgrounds etc) accidntaly accepted latest ota upate, lost root, but am still bootstrapped. now the apparantly common touchscreen failures are setting in and i need to get rid of the rooty stuff in order to send the phone in for replacement. ive googled debootstrapping to the best of my ability with no luck, and find myself posting this as I can find no apropriate info here. any help would be greatly apreciated!


Root the phone. Head to /system/bin and find logwrapper.bin there. If it's there, and only if it's there, delete logwrapper, and rename logwrapper.bin to logwrapper. Unroot.

If you lost root, you won't be able to do this.

Although if you still have CWM, and can enter it, it's probably possible to make a CWM zip package that would help you.


----------



## Chaos2092 (Aug 23, 2011)

My screen on my old D2G died a couple weeks ago and they sent me a "like-new replacement"... I was still running CM7 and everything and just mailed that one in. I had no way of restoring everything back to stock with any confidence because of the dead screen.

I can't see them coming and stealing my replacement because of it, so oh well.


----------



## yourmom (Sep 4, 2011)

SJ: will do at least that if all else fails.

GY: phone still boots into CW recovery every time, if thats what you mean.

Chaos: interesting. i guess it does seem impractical that they would check each one before sending replacements now that i think about it.

All: thanks for your concideration!


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You can always brick it. Just SBF to 4.5.608 and go "LOL I INSTALLED THE UPDATE AND THIS IS WHAT I SEE, WAT DO".

Your device's screen works, so mailing it in would be a very bad idea. They do check if the phone functions, and them witnessing CWM on boot would be a total no go for you.

Since you have CWM, try making a backup with it. If it works, you could modify the contents of the CWM backup (as long as you're on CWM 5.x) - the backups are basically tar.gz archives. Revert everything you changed back to stock, replace bin/logwrapper in the system image with logwrapper.bin, generate new MD5 sums, edit the MD5 sums file, and restore the backup. The best way to do all this would be using a Linux/BSD system which you have root access to so you can unpack / repack the archive leaving all permissions intact.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can always brick it. Just SBF to 4.5.608 and go "LOL I INSTALLED THE UPDATE AND THIS IS WHAT I SEE, WAT DO".


LMFAO


----------



## drdyno (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm about ready to pitch mine in the trash.. i got a replacement 4.5.608 phone and its a peice of junk.. i think it has some major issues.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

drdyno said:


> I'm about ready to pitch mine in the trash.. i got a replacement 4.5.608 phone and its a peice of junk.. i think it has some major issues.


What? LOL what's wrong with .608?


----------



## Chaos2092 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> You can always brick it. Just SBF to 4.5.608 and go "LOL I INSTALLED THE UPDATE AND THIS IS WHAT I SEE, WAT DO".
> 
> Your device's screen works, so mailing it in would be a very bad idea. They do check if the phone functions, and them witnessing CWM on boot would be a total no go for you.
> 
> Since you have CWM, try making a backup with it. If it works, you could modify the contents of the CWM backup (as long as you're on CWM 5.x) - the backups are basically tar.gz archives. Revert everything you changed back to stock, replace bin/logwrapper in the system image with logwrapper.bin, generate new MD5 sums, edit the MD5 sums file, and restore the backup. The best way to do all this would be using a Linux/BSD system which you have root access to so you can unpack / repack the archive leaving all permissions intact.


I think bricking it would actually be a solid option if he's going to trade it in anyways lol


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

drdyno said:


> I'm about ready to pitch mine in the trash.. i got a replacement 4.5.608 phone and its a peice of junk.. i think it has some major issues.


Send it to this guy instead.


----------



## drdyno (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I rooted my device.. haven't done the radio hack on it yet. However everytime I make a call the screen blacks out and the power button will not turn it back on and i have no control over my call.. the only way to hang up the call is to slide the keyboard out and then the screen will come back on and i can then hang up. Major pain in the ass.. I stopped by the store yesterday and they are sending me another one. I am going to try playing with it to see if i can keep root through the .629 update today though.


----------



## drdyno (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW! I used voodoo rootkeeper backed everything up, unfroze all applications, did not unroot. Applied the update then went into voodoo rootkeeper restored root, BAM! root access again. Even checked my phone calling issues out and they are fixed also. now to try the radio hack.


----------



## dateno1 (Mar 22, 2012)

are you try chattr?

it prevent remove file if not OTA not flash whole /system partition


----------



## uschxc (Jul 5, 2011)

I have this same issue and want to ask a dumb question before doing something even dumber. if I tried to restore a .608 backup from CWM after stupidly applying the upgrade, i would brick my phone correct?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

uschxc said:


> I have this same issue and want to ask a dumb question before doing something even dumber. if I tried to restore a .608 backup from CWM after stupidly applying the upgrade, i would brick my phone correct?


Correct... but because you do have clockworkmod still, you can still root it


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

uschxc said:


> I have this same issue and want to ask a dumb question before doing something even dumber. if I tried to restore a .608 backup from CWM after stupidly applying the upgrade, i would brick my phone correct?


It shouldnt if you can still get into CWR


----------

